# Oil filter for 400



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Is it important which oil filter is used when doing an oil change? The old STP S25 filter that was on the engine is physically much larger than the Purolator PBL25288 I picked up at my local Advance Auto parts store after checking to see if the fitment for the engine was correct. If it's no big deal, I'll just go ahead with the one I have....or...if bigger is better, I'll go that route. Thanks as always.

John


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

A common filter that many use is the NAPA 1258 & Wix 51258. It's the larger size. There are lots of different brands in this size. Many recommend NOT using a Fram brand, or any other brands made by Fram. 

https://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/convert/NAPA/1258

Unless you need more oil filter to exhaust clearance, there is no reason to use a smaller filter. But, if you do need more clearance, there are several choices. They're about 3" in diameter, and from about 3 1/2" to over 5" long. These also fit some of the LS engines. You can Google the different part numbers & usually find some different sources & the exact specs for most any filter. 

The Purolator you mentioned is one of the small diameter filters. I have a Wix 51522 on my drag car, for header clearance. 

https://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/convert/Purolator/L25288

"...if bigger is better, I'll go that route..."

Your filter will work just fine. But, the larger diameter filters have more filter material inside. So, in this case, I suppose you could say that bigger IS better, but only very slightly.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

bigD said:


> A common filter that many use is the NAPA 1258 & Wix 51258. It's the larger size. There are lots of different brands in this size. Many recommend NOT using a Fram brand, or any other brands made by Fram.
> 
> https://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/convert/NAPA/1258
> 
> ...


Thanks BigD, makes perfect sense. Seems maybe a guy (or gal) can go too far being concerned over things that were probably never even considered back when these cars were new!

JV


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone using an oil filter relocation setup ? I'd prefer to go that route with my headers, so I can run a large filter.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Anyone using an oil filter relocation setup ? I'd prefer to go that route with my headers, so I can run a large filter.


I am going to answer this, but will do so in a new post so it can become a separate discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wix 51258 in both my GTO's and nothing else.


----------

